# Does anyone have the new echo cs501p?



## expert of nothing (Jan 15, 2017)

Just want to find out some performance comparisions between the 501P, Husky 550XP and Stihl 261 CM. Any replies will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Beck-45 (Aug 20, 2017)

I just bought a Echo CS-501p with 20inch bar.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 21, 2017)

Wouldn't that be about the same size as a Makita DCS520i? I picked up one of those. Nice little saw, but my Husky 353 seems to just beat it by a hair. I run an 18" bar on both. Bought used, both added together cost less than a new Stihl 261.


----------



## Matt Hogden (Sep 22, 2017)

expert of nothing said:


> Just want to find out some performance comparisions between the 501P, Husky 550XP and Stihl 261 CM. Any replies will be greatly appreciated.


Me too!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dave mclennan (Sep 23, 2017)

expert of nothing said:


> Just want to find out some performance comparisions between the 501P, Husky 550XP and Stihl 261 CM. Any replies will be greatly appreciated.


I know someone who bought the 501 and I used it for a 1/2 hr light 10.3 lbs I think wow very very nice I just bought a dolmar 5105 pro 51 cc saw 20 in bar 3/8 chain and LOVE IT GREAT TORQUE and $100 cheaper here in b c Canada to, but we have a good dealer which really helps, there makitas now the 261 is a great saw probably the best of the bunch in 50cc group but I know the 5105 has more jam, the 261 is pricey, but has 4.hp and is 10.8 lbs and it rocks, 1 think I like about the echo is its so light, and has good power, and has a 5 year warranty, unheard of up here and lots of firewood cutters have bought it because of the 5 year warranty, I ran a 60cc saw for a little while but I didn't need that extra power for firewood, t weighed 13.5 lbs to not good when your cutting 25 cords a year, especially when the new 50cc professional saw are 4 hp or close {my dolmar 5105 has 3.9} my vote is the sthil 261 its a little workhorse, lots of dealers GOOD LUCK


----------



## dave mclennan (Sep 24, 2017)

expert of nothing said:


> Just want to find out some performance comparisions between the 501P, Husky 550XP and Stihl 261 CM. Any replies will be greatly appreciated.


the sthil 261 has 4 hp beats other but the echo is the lightest the 261 is by far the best of the 3 in my opinion but price can be a factor I tried the husky 550 didn't come near the 261 I thought, the echo has a 5 year warranty to I heard that's rare for a pro saw


----------



## Matt Hogden (Sep 24, 2017)

dave mclennan said:


> the sthil 261 has 4 hp beats other but the echo is the lightest the 261 is by far the best of the 3 in my opinion but price can be a factor I tried the husky 550 didn't come near the 261 I thought, the echo has a 5 year warranty to I heard that's rare for a pro saw


A line up of the 3 by someone unbiased would be awesome 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## expert of nothing (Sep 24, 2017)

Matt Hogden said:


> A line up of the 3 by someone unbiased would be awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes sir, (unbiased) agree .


----------



## Beck-45 (May 14, 2018)

Alright. Figured I’d give impression after using the new saw for a while. Got 12 tanks of fuel thru it. Gotta say, it feels great and light hooked on the harness when cutting in trees. Power is definitely evident. I’ve been using Oregon 20lpx78 on it with Oregon prolite bar. Can’t really complain about. It’s a work horse. Wish it had more power, thinking of a muff mod. In comparison it’s very slightly slower than the other two big guys out there but then your not spending a arm, leg, and a lung for a saw. But then again dealer support is a huge factor in choosing a saw, not brand. Hope you all like the post


----------



## James Miller (May 15, 2018)

Beck-45 said:


> Alright. Figured I’d give impression after using the new saw for a while. Got 12 tanks of fuel thru it. Gotta say, it feels great and light hooked on the harness when cutting in trees. Power is definitely evident. I’ve been using Oregon 20lpx78 on it with Oregon prolite bar. Can’t really complain about. It’s a work horse. Wish it had more power, thinking of a muff mod. In comparison it’s very slightly slower than the other two big guys out there but then your not spending a arm, leg, and a lung for a saw. But then again dealer support is a huge factor in choosing a saw, not brand. Hope you all like the post


On my 490 the muffler mod and converting to 3/8lp chain maid a big difference. Also means one file works for the 355t and 490.


----------



## Beck-45 (Jul 11, 2018)

what bar and rim did you use for the 3/8lp on your cs-490 James? Sounds intresting


----------



## James Miller (Jul 11, 2018)

Beck-45 said:


> what bar and rim did you use for the 3/8lp on your cs-490 James? Sounds intresting



Its a stihl rim machined to fit the small spline echo uses. And an old poulan 2300 bar.


----------



## James Miller (Jul 12, 2018)

Member homelite410 did the rim for me. My FIL has been a machinist for 35 years I might have him do an 8 pin rim to see how it compares to the 7 pin that's on it now.


----------



## Beck-45 (Jul 12, 2018)

James Miller said:


> Member homelite410 did the rim for me. My FIL has been a machinist for 35 years I might have him do an 8 pin rim to see how it compares to the 7 pin that's on it now.


How much for 2 if those rims. If he’d be interested in doing that. My fav store shut down and don’t have any more machining support near me in Bloomington, mn. Damn city folk lol


----------



## James Miller (Jul 12, 2018)

I think it was $12 shipped. Send him a PM he will get back to you pretty quick. I'm gonna order the 8 pin rim Friday from my dealer. I don't think the 490 will have a problem pulling it. With the 3/8lp set up the saws under 14 pounds ready to cut and makes a great limbing saw.


----------



## svk (Jul 12, 2018)

Beck-45 said:


> How much for 2 if those rims. If he’d be interested in doing that. My fav store shut down and don’t have any more machining support near me in Bloomington, mn. Damn city folk lol


If you do find an Echo dealer in Minnesota that’s worth visiting please let me know. I only know of one in northern Wisconsin. Otherwise just big box stores which of course offer no support.


----------



## hseII (Jul 12, 2018)

I’m sure the 3/8lp Is nice & all on a short bar, but I tried a Cannon 20” 3/8lp on a MS261 & went back to .325” for that size saw.

I’ll stick with 81dl of .325” for this application.


----------



## James Miller (Jul 12, 2018)

I'd agree with that if I was running a 20" bar. I ordered my 490 with a 16" bar. Trying 3/8 LP was just something I did cause I was bored. I plan on running the 325 bar again to see how they compare back to back.


----------



## Beck-45 (Jul 12, 2018)

svk said:


> If you do find an Echo dealer in Minnesota that’s worth visiting please let me know. I only know of one in northern Wisconsin. Otherwise just big box stores which of course offer no support.


Yeah. Eden prairie lawn and garden. Preferred echo dealer. Minneapolis Saw is a big gold star stihl and husqvarna dealer


----------



## Beck-45 (Jul 12, 2018)

I’m trying to get more speed in the cut up in trees when I’m cutting down chunks when my cs-303t can’t do it. Here’s the address and hours for the Echo Dealer

15916 W 78th St
Eden Prairie, MN 55344
––––––––––––––––


_
Shops hours: Monday – Friday 8:30 a.m. – 6 p.m
Saturday 8:30 a.m. – 2 p.m
*Sunday CLOSED*


----------



## James Miller (Jul 12, 2018)

Is the muffler opened up? There's good gains to be had from a muff mod on them and they stay pretty reasonable noise wise.


----------



## svk (Jul 12, 2018)

Beck-45 said:


> I’m trying to get more speed in the cut up in trees when I’m cutting down chunks when my cs-303t can’t do it. Here’s the address and hours for the Echo Dealer
> 
> 15916 W 78th St
> Eden Prairie, MN 55344
> ...


Thanks. I’ll have to check them out sometime. 

I was less than impressed with Minneapolis Saw though. Owner didn’t have the time of day for me.


----------



## Beck-45 (Jul 12, 2018)

svk said:


> Thanks. I’ll have to check them out sometime.
> 
> I was less than impressed with Minneapolis Saw though. Owner didn’t have the time of day for me.


Yeah. I know. Unfortunately they are the only arborist supply store I know of here in Minneapolis. We need a wespur store here!!. And I haven’t done a muff mod yet. Tried it on my poulon pro 5020av. Good gain but I ****ed up the carb settings and now it won’t idle or accelerate so I’m a bit worried on doing that. Don’t wanna break my new 50cc saw lol


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm not positive, but I think the tube in the muffler just unbolts and removes from the outside resulting in a super easy and reversible muffler mod. My buddy bought one of these recently. I've been meaning to check it out a little more.


----------



## James Miller (Jul 13, 2018)

I'll get a pick up of the opened up muff on mine. It takes less then 10 minutes. I did find it difficult to hear it 4 stroking when checking the tune afterward but after a bit of time I can pick it up well now. If the 5020 won't idle or accelerate try opening the low jet an 1/8 of a turn and see if it gets better. Sound like its lean on the low to me.


----------



## Beck-45 (Jul 13, 2018)

So from the needles being seated the Zama recommends 2 1/2 turns out and idle t to seated. Does that sound good. I thought idle t seated will not provide fast idle to the engine


----------



## Beck-45 (Jul 13, 2018)

James Miller said:


> I'll get a pick up of the opened up muff on mine. It takes less then 10 minutes. I did find it difficult to hear it 4 stroking when checking the tune afterward but after a bit of time I can pick it up well now. If the 5020 won't idle or accelerate try opening the low jet an 1/8 of a turn and see if it gets better. Sound like its lean on the low to me.


So then after pulling tube and opening up muffler what screw settings to re calibrate carb james? Or should I just send it to you to muff mod and port the soma *****


----------



## svk (Jul 13, 2018)

Do the muffler mod and then start it up and retune. Easier to do it that way than trying to estimate how many turns out.


----------



## James Miller (Jul 13, 2018)

Beck-45 said:


> So then after pulling tube and opening up muffler what screw settings to re calibrate carb james? Or should I just send it to you to muff mod and port the soma *****


I don't port saws. My 590 was done by a member in Tennessee pretty much you have one of his saws or you don't know who he is. If I was gonna get my 490 done red97 would be at the top of my list. 

As for carb settings after a muffler mod the only way to do it right is tune it in wood. You want it to 4 stroke at full throttle unloaded and clean up as soon as you start to cut. @blsnelling has some good videos on the forums I watched when I was learning to tune saws. If you can find them there very helpful for a beginner.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Jul 13, 2018)

James Miller said:


> I don't port saws. My 590 was done by a member in Tennessee pretty much you have one of his saws or you don't know who he is. If I was gonna get my 490 done red97 would be at the top of my list.
> 
> As for carb settings after a muffler mod the only way to do it right is tune it in wood. You want it to 4 stroke at full throttle unloaded and clean up as soon as you start to cut. @blsnelling has some good videos on the forums I watched when I was learning to tune saws. If you can find them there very helpful for a beginner.


I have a @Red97 ported 590 and it thinks it’s a much bigger saw than 60 cc, a real beast.


----------



## Beck-45 (Jul 13, 2018)

James Miller said:


> I don't port saws. My 590 was done by a member in Tennessee pretty much you have one of his saws or you don't know who he is. If I was gonna get my 490 done red97 would be at the top of my list.
> 
> As for carb settings after a muffler mod the only way to do it right is tune it in wood. You want it to 4 stroke at full throttle unloaded and clean up as soon as you start to cut. @blsnelling has some good videos on the forums I watched when I was learning to tune saws. If you can find them there very helpful for a beginner.


Yeah I got a 620p that is top of those 60cc saws. Will say stock it’s absolutly powerful. Close by a husky 562xp and the ms-362. I like the husky a lot too but I don’t have any good dealers near Cept that Minneapolis saw which is kinda lacking in customer service unless your a regular. I know that red97. We’ve talked a bit. I guess it’ll be trial to muffler mod my echo then.


----------



## James Miller (Jul 13, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> I have a @Red97 ported 590 and it thinks it’s a much bigger saw than 60 cc, a real beast.


I ran your red97 saw at the new life firewood gathering. It's a strong saw.


----------



## Beck-45 (Jul 13, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/632078798/posts/10156572933113799/ Check this out


----------



## woodbutcher56 (Sep 28, 2018)

I have a 501P it's on the 3rd tank of fuel. I'm happy with it so far . I got it with a 16"bar running 20LPX chain . Been cutting Beech tops for firewood. Pretty strong and as fast in the wood as my buddy's Dolmar 421. Light and easy to handle. Did any of you have to retune early? Mine seems a little lean .


----------



## woodbutcher56 (Sep 28, 2018)

Tried to post a pic of the plug but it didn't show up.


----------



## svk (Sep 28, 2018)

woodbutcher56 said:


> Did any of you have to retune early? Mine seems a little lean .


I haven't operated a 501 but every other Echo I have seen has been set lean from the factory, at least at my elevation (1400 feet).


----------



## woodbutcher56 (Sep 28, 2018)

I asked the dealer about the tune when I bought the saw. He said they hadn't tuned the saw but they hadn't had any trouble with them . I asked if I should bring it back after 5-6 tanks and he said that wasn't necessary. Bring it back if yiuythink something is wrong with it.


----------



## svk (Sep 28, 2018)

woodbutcher56 said:


> I asked the dealer about the tune when I bought the saw. He said they hadn't tuned the saw but they hadn't had any trouble with them . I asked if I should bring it back after 5-6 tanks and he said that wasn't necessary. Bring it back if yiuythink something is wrong with it.


I think its probably best to listen to tune periodically so you can tell if it is four stroking/cleaning up in wood. If you do not want to tune it yourself then bring it in and they can do it. 

FWIW The carbed Husky's I have bought new all were test run at the dealership and never needed tuning after that. When I build or have a saw built I run it rich for the first ten or so tanks and then tune it spot on for my altitude. The couple of Echos I have dealt with as well as the Remington pole saw were dangerously lean out of the box.


----------



## woodbutcher56 (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks! Did you look at the pics of the plug ? Looks pretty light to me!


----------



## woodbutcher56 (Sep 28, 2018)

The bad part about tuning myself is I void the warranty. I have a tach and a pretty good ear but I really didn't want to void the warranty until I make sure nothing else is wrong.


----------



## svk (Sep 28, 2018)

woodbutcher56 said:


> Thanks! Did you look at the pics of the plug ? Looks pretty light to me!


I am not an expert on plug reading but I would concur.


----------



## woodbutcher56 (Sep 28, 2018)

I like to see them with a little brown tinge . Better a little rich than to lean! That pic was from this morning I'll put the tach on it later and go from there.


----------

